# Giddyup N' Go Pony



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

The weather finally broke long enough to make some sawdust. This is one of my favorite projects...fairly simple and very functional for the little guys. This rocker is made with good old South Texas Mesquite, complete with some worm holes. The screw holes are plugged with Texas Ebony. It needs about three more coats of MinWax and then a good wax buff. It's fun be Santa's helper! gb


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Gonna make some kiddoe muy happy in about a week...

Very nice job, Jimbo


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

just 2cool!


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

Looks great. Did you cut your own lumber from logs or did you get the lumber already cut to thickness? Just wondering. Mesquite is sure some beautiful wood.


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

Thanks for the compliments. I just noticed in that one picture the head really looks mis-shaped..it's just the camera angle. The wood was 6/4 sawn many years ago down in Kingsville. I surfaced down to 1" finished and then ran it through the drum surface sander...so it's a hair under 1". Mesquite is still one of my favorites! The TX Ebony plugs came from Brownsville. Sure wish I would have picked up a bunch more of that wood. gb


----------



## sandybottom (Jun 1, 2005)

That's some beautiful work right there!


----------



## lady linda (Nov 25, 2008)

Good work ! Must be proud ! LL


----------



## Flat Fish (Jun 18, 2005)

That is a coor rocking horse. The mesquite is beautiful.


----------



## Fishin Tails (Mar 21, 2007)

You sure did a very fine job on that rocker. Mesquite is such a beautiful wood.


----------



## WillieP (Jul 2, 2004)

That's pretty cool Jim, great job.


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

Here are the plans for the horse. We were building these back in the 80's as a mass production project in the shop. The students knocked out 60 one year...it looked like a Ford assembly line!

http://www.ibiblio.org/twa/plans/plans/rockinghorse.pdf


----------



## Hooked (Oct 15, 2004)

Very nice horsie there Jim. That is gonna make someone very happy Christmas morning.


----------



## EndTuition (May 24, 2004)

Someone is going to get an heirloom !


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

Great job - some kiddo is going to be very happy for years to come.


----------

